
Ask HN: Would you pay $79/month for a status page? - redox_
statuspage.io appears so expensive to me ($79 or $249 per month), what do you think ?
======
acesubido
Anyone who can code or do sysAd/devOps would not pay for $79/month for a
status page. But if you think of it as a business owner, anyone would.

Developing your own internal tool can be done if you can spare resources, but
most of the time it will be done half-baked. Statuspage.io provides you with
minimal overhead - unless you can spare dev resources, do your own A/B
testing, ensuring it's up, managing another internal tool for your status
pages takes up a lot of work. Another git repository to manage, another
project held in everyone's cognition.

During downtimes, usually everyone is poured into solving a problem. Not
updating and doing status pages.

You can say that Statuspage.io can be replaced with a wordpress website at
it's most basic functionality, but even that wordpress website needs someone
to take care of it, to make sure it is up and running during your lowest
points. Extra stress, extra thing to worry about.

For anyone who runs a huge web business (see their list of clients), $79USD
for a reliable service that acts as a crucial part of your system that faces
customers during the lowest points of your service is pretty cheap. Compare it
to the hundreds, if not, thousands of dollars you may lose in damage control
during a downtime, just because your customers had no updates on what the hell
is happening.

PS: I do not work for statuspage.io

------
adventured
It's very expensive, they won't be able to hold that price long term. For now
it's still a young and growing field, all boats are rising.

I often see eg Pingdom take flak for being expensive. However, their basic
account is a mere $10, and $40 for their pro (a lot less if you sign up for a
year). It's a trivial cost for them to offer the exact same status page
product, just stapled on to their existing offerings. With their massive
customer base, it's also very easy for them to instantly dominate the 'status
page' market, and make it all but impossible for StatusPage.io to thrive long-
term (assuming a good product).

Given the cost of offering these types of services is navigating toward zero
per unit, in my opinion there's no chance a company can hold a $80 per month
price tag.

------
ScottWhigham
Clickable:

[https://www.statuspage.io/](https://www.statuspage.io/)

[http://status.kissmetrics.com/](http://status.kissmetrics.com/)

My goodness that's pricy. They do a good job of making their case by sharing
the status pages of their customers. However, if I was one of those customers,
I'd expect to be given a free account. After all, I'm baring my important
stats so that you can sell more subscriptions.

~~~
true_religion
Status pages are public by default... what would the point of one be
otherwise?

~~~
ScottWhigham
I think there are status pages for internal consumption and those for external
advertising purposes ("See - we have 100% uptime over the past 30 days!"). I
don't guess I understand why you thought all status pages would be public.

~~~
true_religion
I guess its because I've only ever seen external status pages.

For internal reporting, the high level overview that a typical status page
gives seems pretty useless.

------
aespinoza
I agree. It is expensive. But they seem to be successful so far. So maybe we
are not in their demographic.

------
gesman
.IO domains are expensive, they need to cover the cost of it too :)

------
youknowwhoami
compare with pingdom ? $6.96

[https://www.pingdom.com/pricing/](https://www.pingdom.com/pricing/)

Disclose: I Do Not work for pingdom

~~~
rajacombinator
Just from browsing the two sites on my iphone, statuspage made their case
better. Would I pay that much for their service? Maybe if I was a funded
company it would be more attractive than wasting man hours. Do I think someone
can undercut their price? Probably ...

